# كتاب بالعربي عن شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي



## uint (7 يناير 2009)

أقدم إليكم هذا الكتاب وأتمنى أن يعجبكم

http://m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11419


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

مشكوووور يا هندسه


----------



## اراس الكردي (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب


----------



## uint (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## uint (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المرور وفي خدمتكم إخوتي


----------



## سعيدمبروك (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## قحطان العابدي (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد كباكا (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الممتاز


----------



## الدكة (14 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

ونصر أخواننا في غزة


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (13 فبراير 2009)

الله يديك العافية والصحة وشكور


----------



## mohamed mech (13 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع وربنا ينفعنا به ويجزيك عنا خيرا​*


----------



## القماطي (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا


----------



## علاء برعى (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## ahmed abdelhady (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## شموخ النخيل (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Welly_M (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك...على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 يناير 2010)

كتاب مفيد جدا
ولاسيما ان خارج من الكلية التقنية في المملكة العربية السعودية
مع التقدير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 فبراير 2010)




----------



## م\محمدسلطان (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (12 مايو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## memoshref (13 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## م.محمود عبدالعزيز (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و مشكورين


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الممتاز


----------



## سامح الديهى (6 مايو 2011)

مشرف الملتقى العام
اشكرك على رابط القرآن اللى انته وضعته
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedhebishy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng -abdo (28 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المتكامل (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng_anos (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## م.صالح الحربي (6 مارس 2012)

الف شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## كمال خطاب (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## عمرانوف (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن اعادة تحميل
الكتاب من جديد وشكرا.


----------



## mohamed mech (4 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/office/_sPxRBU6/___.html

رابط جديد


----------



## sinbad1985 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

thankssssssssss


----------

